# looking for sites in Cornwall



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All,

We are going to be touring Cornwall in a few weeks. Last year we did mostly caravan club sites over a period of 3 weeks. However, we found that most of them were in the middle of nowhere. 

We are definitely going back to Trewethett CC site, Tintagel and we are also going back to Polmanter touring park in St Ives. 

However, we are hoping to stop between Tintagel and St Ives for a week or so. 

I tried Treamble Valley CC site but as expected for the CC, they are full :roll: !!

As this is going to be one of our main holidays this year we are looking for some really nice sites, preferably a hardstanding or fully serviced pitch and it would be good if the site had facilities such as a pool or within walking distance of a town or beach.

We passed a few sites that looked very crammed and commercialised so hope to keep away from these.

I think SWMBO fancies visiting Perranporth so maybe a site around that area.

Thanks everyone
Ian


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Try www.polzeathcamping.co.uk

The Tristram site is right on the beach at Polzeath. The facilities are not as good as CC sites but still very adequate.

There is an excellent walk of about 2 miles along the cliff to a ferry that takes you across to Padstow.

Also you will see some wonderful sunsets.

Hope this helps

david


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info David,

Gosh £40 a night is expensive but it seems the going rate for Cornwall. 

Last year we wrote a list of all the places we wanted to visit and a list of sites nearby and thought that we wouldn't need to book but we are not going to make that mistake again this year :lol: 

Please keep the suggestions coming everyone!

I have tried looking at the various sites guides etc. but there are just so many in the area I dont know where to start.

Thanks!!
Ian


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

The CC at Godrevy is nice. Beach within walking distance - very nice it is too. We were there Easter a few years ago, so transport was an issue, as no buses. The site had a nice atmosphere, all grass, not a hardstanding in site.

I would second the Trewethett Farm, fab views. The others we went to you have mentioned, except St Ives - and I wasn't that fussed with that spot though.

regards

Karen


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi folks,
I work at Trewethett Farm CC site, & according to the club website we're almost fully booked until end of August. We don't have serviced pitches & can't promise a hardstanding pitch, but the best thing to do is phone the site direct on a regular basis. As with most CC sites we suffer from late cancellations & no shows!!
It's worth coming just for those sunsets!!

Cheers,

CREAKY


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies both,

I was keeping an eye on the caravan club website and luckily managed to get a Standard pitch without awning at Treamble Valley CC site. 

Im sure we passed Godrevy CC site last year, is it in Hayle? I dont think it was far from St Ives.

Trewethett CC site has to be the nicest site we have ever stayed at, the sunsets are absolutely stunning and the facilities are brilliant. We also found the location fairly central to explore places such as Boscastle, Port Isaac and Padstow, we are going to walk down to the beach by the site this year as well  Last year we were lucky to have pitch 71, hardstanding with completely un interrupted view!


Thanks
Ian


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Ian
We went to the Godrevy site about 4 years ago now and really liked it. It is set back from the coast, so you don't get the sea views available at Threwethett, but its only a short walk across the dunes then a steep set of steps down to the huge beach. You can take dogs onto the beach (well you could when we were there). There is a 'back door' from the site onto a footpath which saves having to go through the main entrance. This is also the 'dog walk' Its about 3 to 4 miles outside of Hayle on the road to the NT area and lighthouse on the island and in a nice quiet spot. The site has loads of rabbits which come quiet close. What I did like about the site is some of the pitches are in little bays of 6 or so pitches which give you a nice secluded feel. The wind can get up a bit there so take care with the canopy.
We discovered there are some areas of free parking along the coastal road (NT place is expensive) which could be big enough for a M/H, but a bit rough and ready. Worth checking though.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Have a look at Treago Farm, Crantock. 
No serviced pitches but walking distance to Crantock Beach (which is beautiful and has toilets/cafe/pubs) also good coastal path to Polly Joke Beach and Perranporth. 
You can also walk into Newquay from Crantock beach using the ferry over the Gannel if necessary.
Chris


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Ian,

Yes godrevy is close to hayle. I quite liked st Ives, but didn't take the motorhome in, but buses make it so shouldn't be a problem but have to warn parking is at a premium - so go early if you intend taking the motorhome. If you like fish there is the fish market and a wonderful artist shop that was selling paintings at a very good price. I really like Cornwall, just hated the time it took to get back. We broke the journey by stopping at the car park in Weston super mare, but came back in one go. Not a happy bunny by the time I got home. This was to north wales, berry long and laborious.

Enjoy.

Karen


----------

